# 2 Rechner über Router "verbinden"?



## KannNichts (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab mal wieder ein dummes Problem:
Und zwar versuch ich seit geraumer Zeit 2 PC´s die über einen Router is Internet kommen miteinander zu vernetzen (siehe Skizze).
PC1: WinME, ist mit einer Netzwerkkarte an den Router angeschlossen.
PC2: WinXP ServicePack1 ist per W-Lan an den Router angeschlossen.

Leider geht das nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Beide Pc´s kommen is Internet und können sich gegenseitig * "pingen"*.
Aber ich kann wenn ich über *Computer ->suchen und dann den PC Namen eingebe keinen anderen PC im Netz finden*.
An der Firewall kann es auch nicht liegen (Habs ohne mal getestet).
Subnet ist übrigens gleich!
Ich hab jetzt keine ahnung mehr woran es noch liegen kann...  


Danke schon mal an alle Antworten!


----------



## Da Hacker (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo KannNichts,

bei dir gibt es viele Ungleichheiten. Zum einen unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme und zum anderen auch die Netzwerkkarten.

Also du solltest mal die Portfreigabe versuchen, die bei WLAN eigentlich immer verlangt wird. Damit kannst du Ports öffnen, die Programme, wie Tauschbörsen und andere Internet- bzw. Netzwerkapplikationen benötigen. Wenn du die Fritzbox beantragt hast, dann musst du im Inet-Browser "fritz.box" eingeben und dann dein Passwort.

Des Weiteren solltest du auch mal WindowsXP's interne Assistenten benutzen("Kleines Firmen- oder Heimnetzwerk einrichten...", ...)

Viel Glück:
Da' Hacker


----------



## spirit (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Wie versuchst du denn die Rechner anzusprechen Per Name oder per IP


----------



## generador (26. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin ziemlich sicher das Dein WinME Rechner eine ganz andere IP hat als der andere

Deine Fritzbos verteilt wahrscheinlich die IP´s und verteilt verschiedene

Also W-Lan 192.168.0..
Netzwerk 192.168.1...

oder so ähnlich

vielleicht kannst du in den Einstellungen der Fritzbox das umstellen das die IP´s gleich verteilt werden

also z.B. 192.168.0...


----------



## Sinac (27. Dezember 2004)

@generador
Wenn die beiden PCs sich pingen können sind IP und Subnet Einstellungen auf jeden Fall richtig.

@KannNichts
Wenn du Firewall und so ausschließen kannst probiere mal die Rechner direkt über die IP anzusprechen, also z.B. \\192.168.0.2.
Kannst du die PCs denn auch über Hostname pingen?


----------



## KannNichts (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe mich jetzt (nach reichlicher Zeit) noch mal an die Aufgabe gemacht und versucht meine PC´s zu "vernetzen", was leider immer noch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt ist.....

@Sinac: 

ich habe versucht den PC mit dem Namen (Hostname) anzusprechen was aber ja leider nicht geht..
Was meinst du mit direkt über die IP ansprechen? Im Browser die IP eingeben? Wenn ja ... Nein das geht leider auch nicht;(

An was kann es noch liegen?
Liegt es vielleicht doch an meiner Firewall? (Obwohl ich sie ausgeschaltet hab!)
Die Firewall ist von McAfee.


----------



## Hawkster (21. Januar 2005)

1. Gleiche Arbeitsgruppe
2. Datei und Druckerzugriff freigegeben?
3. Alle Protokolle drinnen?

MFG hawkster


----------

